# Bayside Brewers Annual Oktoberfest



## mialee (4/9/15)

Our Oktoberfest is fast approaching again and as per previous years the weekend is divided into judging on the Saturday followed by our tasting day on Sunday
You can download the latest version of our 2015 entry form from the following location: http://baysidebrewers.org.au/blogpicts/entry.pdf
If your able to make it to the public day, you will surely be surprised by the quality of beers on offer and the great day we provide.

.


----------



## Grainer (4/9/15)

Nice... Got 2 smoked lagers for Sunday ! Come down and enjoy


----------



## Wonderwoman (22/9/15)

at less than 3 weeks out I'm still looking for 3-4 more judges. PM me if you can help!

details:
The competition is BJCP registered but non-BJCP judges are most welcome.
*WHEN: Saturday 10th October - 11am Start* (Lunch provided)
*WHERE:* Hickinbotham Winery - 194 Nepean Hwy Dromana VIC (Melway Ref: 160 K2)

*Category & Styles include*
1. German Ales -Kristall Weizen, Hefeweizen, Dunkleweizen, weizenbock, light weizen, Altbiers, Kolsch
2. Pale lagers - Munich Helles, Dortmunder Export, German Pilsner
3. Dark lagers - Vienna, Marzen-Oktoberfest, Munich Dunkel, Schwarzbier, Smoked Marzen
4. Bocks - Maibock, Traditional Bock, Dopplebock, Eisbock

NB - this year we will NOT be accepting entries on the day of the competition, so please make sure you get them to one of the drop off points before midday on the 3rd of October (see attached entry form).

Any judges are also welcome to camp overnight at the winery with the bayside club members. It's $25 to cover a spit roast dinner and breakfast on the Sunday morning, BYO camping gear and beer. (PM for more details)

Cheers
Pauline
Treasurer
Bayside Brewers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/9/15)

2 entrees dropped off at Mornington. :beerbang:


----------



## Wonderwoman (30/9/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> 2 entrees dropped off at Mornington. :beerbang:


great - I'll be picking up entries from there on Saturday.

For anyone planning to drop off entries to Keg King - please note that they won't be open this Saturday (they've decided to take a well earned long weekend due to the Friday public holiday). I'm planning to collect entries from there first thing on Monday morning, but if anyone will have difficulty getting their entry in due to the closure please PM me and I can arrange another drop off location for you, or delay picking up from keg king till Monday afternoon if that helps.


----------



## Dithain (4/10/15)

I had no idea this was going on, Hickinbotham is only down the road from me, I'll definitely have to try and get down!


----------



## worthogs webmaster (8/10/15)

How's the organisation of judges going?


----------



## bullsneck (8/10/15)

You should have received an email. PM me if you didn't.


----------



## WarmerBeer (11/10/15)

Here are the Top 3 place getters each category from this weekend's 2015 Oktoberfest:

German Ales
1st Light Weizen Bryce Van Denderen Bayside Brewers 129 pts
2nd Weizenbock Darren Plasente Independent 125 pts
3rd Hefeweizen Grant Morley Westgate Brewers 124 pts


Light Lagers
1st German Pilsner Grant Morley Westgate Brewers 127.5 pts
2nd German Pilsner Andrew Clark Bayside Brewers 115 pts
3rd Munich Helles Daniel Gilmore (N) Independent 111.5 pts


Dark Lagers
1st Munich Dunkel Peter Yelland Bayside Brewers 132 pts 
2nd Schwarzbier Clint Bee (N) Independent 131 pts *
3rd Munich Dunkel Craig Ditcham Bayside Brewers 131 pts
* - Decided on countback


Bock Beer
1st Traditional Bock Michael Bowron Westgate Brewers 122.5 pts
2nd Maibock John Hayman Bayside Brewers 115.5 pts
3rd Maibock Grant Morley Westgate Brewers 112.5 pts


Champion beer 132 pts, Peter Yelland, Munich Dunkel

Champion brewer Grant Morley (Two 3rd place and one 1st place)

Best Novice Clint Bee (Independent)

Full details will be posted tomorrow on the club website, http://baysidebrewers.blogspot.com.au/ on Monday. 

A big thanks to all entrants, judges, fellow club members, and others who just came along to enjoy some great German-style beers.


----------

